# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Best time to inject HGH, and WHY.

## DS21

If you could give your reasoning for your answer.

Thanks,

----------


## DS21

Just incase you don't understand the options (I worded them somewhat odd)

Option 1. Inject your hgh, then eat your protein and carbs and hour later.

Option 2. Eat or Drink JUST protein and then inject around the same time.

Option 3. Eat your protein and carbs then wait an hour before injecting.

Option 4. Right before bed.

Thanks again,

----------


## jdl0812

First thing in the morning when you get up , or if u get up to pee after atleast three hours of sleep at night. Don't do it at night before bed because when you enter rem sleep your body releases its own hgh and if you take it to close to that time then it wont. So first thing in the morning for best results. If your taking 3iu's or more split it up into to injections 1 morning the other in the afternoon when cortisol lvls are high.

----------


## taba

If glycogen stores are depleted your HG injection first thing in the morning will target and accelerate the fat burning process better than any other time if that is your goal. To do HG for fat loss. For mass you would do PWO injections wait 1/2 hour then take in your protien/carbs.

----------


## Charger527

Do a search, this has been done 100 times

----------


## DS21

> First thing in the morning when you get up , or if u get up to pee after atleast three hours of sleep at night. Don't do it at night before bed because when you enter rem sleep your body releases its own hgh and if you take it to close to that time then it wont. So first thing in the morning for best results. If your taking 3iu's or more split it up into to injections 1 morning the other in the afternoon when cortisol lvls are high.


I appreciate your info, and believe me I know what the stickies say, and what you just stated is exactly what they say. I was actually hoping to get peoples personal experiences. Thanks again though.

----------


## DS21

> Do a search, this has been done 100 times


That's funny, I've been looking/researching for a few months now, and haven't seen a poll yet? But thanks for your input, it was real helpful.

----------


## j4ever41

1st thing in the morn/eat an hout later,i do not take before bed for reason mentioned above.

----------


## DS21

I know a lot of people say to use GH first thing in the morning, and maybe it is because of the stickie by RedBaron (which is extremely educational) and that is what he says. I've been doing a lot of research and came across this study that was actually done on humans, most are on rats. http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/85/2/601 According to this study, it would make most sence to inject your GH right befor bed. If you don't get a chance to read it all, it states that once you inject GH it take about 4-6 hours to fully realse in the body, and can shut your natual production of GH down for up to 24 hours. If this is correct, then injecting right before bed and letting your body produce it's own production, about 1-2 hours into deep sleep, and then benefit from the injected GH 2-4 hours after your body releases it's own would make the most sence. Since your bodies production would be shut down for around 24 hours, hopefully by the time you go to bed the next day your body would still realses it's own GH and the sequence would continue.

Your thoughts?

----------


## j4ever41

yeah thats been debated on here before,without going thru the study just on the face of it if you are shut down for 24 hours that would seem to suggest eod to me,overtime one would have to see what would work best i am still in the short term when it comes to gh,maybe some folks that has been on for a year plus will chime in.

----------


## DS21

The study actually shows that the individuals were shut down for no more then 24 hours. Most seemed to be shut down for 16-20 hours which is why I was thinking it would be best to inject right before bed, get your natural production and then the injectable would hit 4-6 hours after sleep. Then you would be shut down for 16-20 hours and the cycle would repeat. Here is a graph to show you what I'm talking about.

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content...206377001.jpeg

----------


## midnight777

I was doing mine about 4:30am.. I went to bed around 11pm.. I would set my alarm then take a shot and get a little more sleep and get up @ 6am and eat a meal...

----------

